# Sears, you fucked up.



## Xipoid (Sep 25, 2011)

*NSFW*
Yeah, you did.




I wonder if they'll reconsider their content control system.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 25, 2011)

OH GOD WHAT IS THIS I DONT EVEN


----------



## Xeno (Sep 25, 2011)

That....That is just wrong.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2011)

Good lord, I say.


----------



## BRN (Sep 25, 2011)

Did anyone screencap this? It seems to have vanished.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2011)

SIX said:


> Did anyone screencap this? It seems to have vanished.



I thought it did too, but if you change your preferred country on the site to US then follow the link again, it shows.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 25, 2011)

SIX said:


> Did anyone screencap this? It seems to have vanished.



*NSFW *

Screenshot, in case it does actually go down.


----------



## BRN (Sep 25, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> *NSFW *
> 
> Screenshot, in case it does actually go down.



Well, not that I'm an especial fan of the Kirby universe, but some kid is going to have an interesting Christmas.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 25, 2011)

wut
da
fuk


----------



## Lobar (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy shit how does that even happen


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

I just.....WHAT?


----------



## Cain (Sep 25, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaha.

That is all.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 25, 2011)

i can't tell if this is a win or a fail


----------



## Lunar (Sep 25, 2011)

My god... I almost didn't believe it.


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh gosh, I can't believe what I saw. Did I really see that?


----------



## Deo (Sep 25, 2011)

Did someone hack them and change out the image? Or did SEARS actually select/choose it themselves to produce for public consumption?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

Deo said:


> Did someone hack them and change out the image? Or did SEARS actually select/choose it themselves to produce for public consumption?



Sears do allow for the general public to sell through their Web site for about $33/mo plus extras, but I don't know how to tell the difference between what Sears sell from their inventory and what they sell from outsource.

The news over the next few days is going to be mighty interesting.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 25, 2011)

My first thought upon seeing this was, "They pulled that image straight off of Furaffinity."
I'm guessing people will... complain about it.  But not before some poor kid's mom buys him a t-shirt and he wears it to school.


----------



## Blutide (Sep 25, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> *NSFW*
> Yeah, you did.
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe some grunt passed the image through review stage because they had no idea at first glance that the pink nub is what it is


----------



## Cyril (Sep 25, 2011)

WHY

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING

;_;


----------



## Deo (Sep 25, 2011)

Aden said:


> Maybe some grunt passed the image through review stage because they had no idea at first glance that the pink nub is what it is


Yeah I'm pretty sure the general public at first glance won't know what this is.
fucking furries.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure the general public at first glance won't know what this is.
> *fucking furries.*



Very apropos.

Seriously, that picture looks like he's drooling from an activity very, very different from eating.  You really don't need to be a furry to get what that different activity is, it's that obvious.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 25, 2011)

sooo.....
how did you find this?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 25, 2011)

Buy all of them.

They might be collectable some day. :roll:


----------



## Onnes (Sep 25, 2011)

Weird, the product entries all say they were added on April 27, 2010. I wonder how long they've actually been visible.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 25, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Weird, the product entries all say they were added on April 27, 2010. I wonder how long they've actually been visible.


they been up for more then a year?
that's sad


----------



## Kamatz (Sep 25, 2011)

Aden said:


> Maybe some grunt passed the image through review stage because they had no idea at first glance that the pink nub is what it is


 


Deo said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure the general public at first glance won't know what this is.
> fucking furries.



Sometimes you don't see what you're not looking for.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2011)

Simply searching for "King Dedede" has them turn up on page 2. Oh dear.

Out of curiosity I tried searching for "Renamon" and "Krystal", but nothing like that turned up.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 25, 2011)

The fuck???????


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 25, 2011)

I laughed for five minutes straight...man I need moar sleep.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 25, 2011)

Kamatz said:


> Sometimes you don't see what you're not looking for.



That shit doesn't work on me, especially if I know that there's something else I could be looking for.

Split screen video games trained me long ago to be able to widen my visual focus. Pretty much, instead of focusing on a specific point, I can focus on an area of something. Granted there's a little loss in clarity, but unless I'm trying to see small details, it doesn't matter.

And yes, I'm a screen looker in video games. I can do it right, so sue me. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh wow, well this is interesting. So wonder how long till they catch their mistake?

Haha, someone should use a twitter to post about this thing. It'll spread like wildfire...and force them to pull the line and pay closer attention to what they let in. EDIT: I'd be tempted to try to email them and ask them to clarify why they let this line go on for so long.


----------



## Kamatz (Sep 25, 2011)

Xenke said:


> That shit doesn't work on me



Supposedly it only works around 50% of the time you blasphemous screen looker. Still, that's a lot of inattentive people.



Trpdwarf said:


> So wonder how long till they catch their mistake?



Apparently over a year and counting.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 25, 2011)

*NSFW*
I think maybe


 So did this website.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2011)

This stuff seems to be coming from http://www.artsnow.com/ but oddly enough there are no results for King Dedede on there.

I did find these two though, haha. Sadly neither seem to be on Sears.



Tiger In A Tie said:


> *NSFW*
> I think maybe
> 
> 
> So did this website.


 
It's supposed to be a candle, check the smaller image in the background.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 25, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> This stuff seems to be coming from http://www.artsnow.com/ but oddly enough there are no results for King Dedede on there.



I think their search just sucks. "Design available on 132 products."


----------



## Xenke (Sep 25, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> these



CUFFLINKS. JUST WHAT I ALWAYS NEEDED TO ACCESSORIZE~


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> My first thought upon seeing this was, "They pulled that image straight off of Furaffinity."



Correct.



M. Le Renard said:


> I'm guessing people will... complain about it.  But not before some poor kid's mom buys him a t-shirt and he wears it to school.



It's apparently been for sale on Sears since April of last year.



Trpdwarf said:


> Haha, someone should use a twitter to post about this thing. It'll spread like wildfire...and force them to pull the line and pay closer attention to what they let in. EDIT: I'd be tempted to try to email them and ask them to clarify why they let this line go on for so long.



It's already spreading on Twitter and Tumblr.

Also, according to a comment in the FA journal I linked, someone's been trying to call them about it but getting only a robot.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2011)

SOMEone's gonna lose their job over this, I bet.

also, CUFF LINKS? What the hell?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh wow, well this is interesting. So wonder how long till they catch their mistake?


I'm sure they can re-release an anatomically-correct cloaca version




Tycho said:


> SOMEone's gonna lose their job over this, I bet.


Doubtful, it's a third party product (I think like Cafe Press shirts).


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 25, 2011)

Tycho said:


> SOMEone's gonna lose their job over this, I bet.
> 
> also, CUFF LINKS? What the hell?


 


Gavrill said:


> I'm sure they can re-release an anatomically-correct cloaca version
> 
> 
> Doubtful, it's a third party product (I think like Cafe Press shirts).



Even if this is a 3rd party product, heads will roll at Sears because someone didn't do any research or homework. Not to mention that when this hits the media, Sears may lose a lot of business. and today's economic times, this is press that you don't want out there. More so with the headline : SEAR'S IS SELLING PORN TO CHILDREN


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think kids browse the Sears website but w/e.

I just find it more amusing than anything. :3


----------



## lafeel (Sep 25, 2011)

One hopes that they will not just be rolling figuratively.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the transition from artsnow to sears is some kind of automated process which places the burden on artsnow to check that items are suitable, and given some of the results coming up on Google, they don't seem particularly reliable.



			
				Google said:
			
		

> Searches related to artsnow
> artsnow complaints
> artsnow scam



Welp.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 25, 2011)

The hell?

Sears be trolling. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw a link to this earlier and I'm still laughing from it, secondly how in the world did it take someone over a year to notice this?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a horrible gut feeling that some naive parents are going to buy this....


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I have a horrible gut feeling that some naive parents are going to buy this....


It's been on for over a YEAR, it's in all likelihood already happened.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 25, 2011)

So this is STILL on Sears' site, even after the internet found it. I'm just completely drawing a blank on how that is even possible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

Onnes said:


> So this is STILL on Sears' site, even after the internet found it. I'm just completely drawing a blank on how that is even possible.


Cause furries.

I say somebody link FOXNews to this, get popcorn and watch the inevitable shit storm.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 25, 2011)

This is fantastic.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't believe it's not taken down yet.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause furries.
> 
> I say somebody link FOXNews to this, get popcorn and watch the inevitable shit storm.



I know someone reported this to Fox News, CNN, MSNBC and their local affiliates earlier today.


----------



## Larry (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm about to post this shit to my local NBC affiliate.

Seriously, how is this not national news yet?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I can't believe it's not taken down yet.


 It's been up for a year.


Ainoko said:


> I know someone reported this to Fox News, CNN, MSNBC and their local affiliates earlier today.


This is going to be awesome when they report it.


Larry said:


> I'm about to post this shit to my local NBC affiliate.
> 
> Seriously, how is this not national news yet?


Do it, do it now!


----------



## Lobar (Sep 25, 2011)

so did anyone buy one yet


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2011)

Lobar said:


> so did anyone buy one yet



ordered myself a bottle opener to put on my keychain


----------



## Larry (Sep 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Do it, do it now!



....And sent. 

That was fun. Next stop, CBS.


----------



## Surzsha (Sep 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I say somebody link FOXNews to this, get popcorn and watch the inevitable shit storm.



I'm right behind you.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I'll get an apron. 

So, until the picture was linked in a high enough resolution, I thought the bottom pink nub was a hat.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I think I'll get an apron.
> 
> So, until the picture was linked in a high enough resolution, I thought the bottom pink nub was a hat.



I'm sure that there are people at the news agencies that are saying "why does that penis not have a head?"


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

Surzsha said:


> I'm right behind you.


Everybody tomorrow make sure you have your popcorn ready for the news.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

*Sears Allows Art Theft, Sells Merchandise Bearing Porn*
Gay Kirby Porn Stolen from a Dutch Furry Sold on Sears.com for More Than a Year Unnoticed

My copywriting skills are seriously lacking.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 25, 2011)

*LMFAO* Kirby porn on Sears for a year, then who alerts the media?  Furries.  Why?  Because we want to watch the shit-storm.

My fandom is full of awesome, and now I really wish I had cable to get the news tomorrow *snicker*


----------



## Tycho (Sep 25, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> *Sears Allows Art Theft, Sells Merchandise Bearing Porn*
> Gay Kirby Porn Stolen from a Dutch Furry Sold on Sears.com for More Than a Year Unnoticed
> 
> My copywriting skills are seriously lacking.



*EXTRA! EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT! SEARS ENTERS THE FETISH PORNOGRAPHY BUSINESS!*

CRAFTSMAN TOOLS NOW OFFERING A LINE OF PERSONAL MASSAGE AND HYGIENE PRODUCTS AS WELL!


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 25, 2011)

This might be worth some money in the next fifty years or so.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> *LMFAO* Kirby porn on Sears for a year, then who alerts the media?  Furries.  Why?  Because we want to watch the shit-storm.
> 
> My fandom is full of awesome, and now I really wish I had cable to get the news tomorrow *snicker*


Just wait until Jon Stewart or Colbert find out about this.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope I can get popcorn ready and still fresh in time for the news of this breaking wide open.



CAThulu said:


> *LMFAO* Kirby porn on Sears for a year, then who alerts the media?  Furries.  Why?  Because we want to watch the shit-storm.
> 
> My fandom is full of awesome, and now I really wish I had cable to get the news tomorrow *snicker*



Perhaps we need to create a new collection term: An awesome of furries.

Also, cable, you and me both.  I've got @BreakingNews on Twitter on my SMS alerts to fill the void.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 25, 2011)

It will never not be funny


----------



## Fay V (Sep 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Just wait until Jon Stewart or Colbert find out about this.


hmm wonder if one can email the show


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a heads up everyone if you run across it in the news online, link it.


Fay V said:


> hmm wonder if one can email the show


You can.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

This is the only time ever I will like foxnews. 

They better damn air this.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

http://ohinternet.com/King_Dedede_Drooling_While_Eating - obviously needs NSFW tag.  I found this searching Twitter for "sears porn."


----------



## Cain (Sep 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Just wait until Jon Stewart or Colbert find out about this.


YES.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 25, 2011)

Sears, you disappoint me.  It's sad to something like this on there.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Is it bad that I have an urge to buy one of these items and later make a fortune selling it?


----------



## Corto (Sep 25, 2011)

WHY HASN'T ANYONE USED THE INTERNET TO MAKE THIS THE BEST SELLING ITEM IN THEIR SITE


C'MON FAF, WE CAN DO THIS


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't believe Sears still exists. I haven't heard of it in years.

Also, I laughed at the sheer number of different products with that image.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 26, 2011)

Apparently this is not Sears' first run in with the problems arising from letting random vendors list items and utilize their marketplace services. Religious conservatives were pissed when they found Sears selling porn DVDs earlier this year.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I can't believe Sears still exists. I haven't heard of it in years.
> 
> Also, I laughed at the sheer number of different products with that image.



It's like, when the Internet opened up to commerce, they hired a consultant who made the entire board of directors take a stupid-pill that made them forget what made the company great.  They lost all hope when they stopped publishing their catalogs.  The only example they serve for how to run a big company is how to run it into the ground.


----------



## Corto (Sep 26, 2011)

I'M NOT KIDDING. EVERYONE STATE HOW MUCH YOU CAN SPARE FOR THIS, THE GREATEST CAUSE.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 26, 2011)

They renamed the Sear's Tower to the ______tower (no I will not speak it's name). Sears died when they lost the name.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2011)

Corto said:


> I'M NOT KIDDING. EVERYONE STATE HOW MUCH YOU CAN SPARE FOR THIS, THE GREATEST CAUSE.


Hmm, $11, some grocery coupons, 120 pesos, 99999 gil, 1834444 credits, 3 rare candies and partridge in a pear tree


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2011)

Corto said:


> I'M NOT KIDDING. EVERYONE STATE HOW MUCH YOU CAN SPARE FOR THIS, THE GREATEST CAUSE.



A small box of popcorn and maybe some pocket lint.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 26, 2011)

... Can i get one? Shit will sell on Ebay for tons when they recall them.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope this is going to become a game now, "see what kind of crazy shit you can sell through Sears.com before you get caught"


----------



## Melkor (Sep 26, 2011)

I think they took it off, it worked a second ago and now it says no products were found :c--- nvm nvm it has something to do with the mobile site I think


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 26, 2011)

Dunno about you guys but I'm getting the cufflinks


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 26, 2011)

Huh is anyone else finding that they follow the link and click to enlarge and it gives you an error on every single one?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Huh is anyone else finding that they follow the link and click to enlarge and it gives you an error on every single one?


I'm guessing the news got a hold of it and went, "wtf" and sears is trying to cover their ass before the inevitable shit storm.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 26, 2011)

someone tipped them off

fuckers

Now I will not be able to open bottles with kirby /34/ and that makes me sad


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm guessing the news got a hold of it and went, "wtf" and sears is trying to cover their ass before the inevitable shit storm.



It will still take a few days for the internet to rechache. I'm sure also that the people too screen shots.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm guessing the news got a hold of it and went, "wtf" and sears is trying to cover their ass before the inevitable shit storm.



The storm clouds have already formed, towered, and darkened the sky over Sears.


----------



## Ames (Sep 26, 2011)

GG.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess i just found my new towel. :v
But seriously wtf?


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 26, 2011)

DO WANT.
The items have been taken down but the images on their website remian. :S


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2011)

Apparently someone on Something Awful bought the playing cards before they got taken off the website. They've been shipped already.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> ... Can i get one? Shit will sell on Ebay for tons when they recall them.



There's nothing to recall. They're made to order.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 26, 2011)

$20 for a wash-cloth

$8 for a magnet

sears you dun goofed


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 26, 2011)

Trouble is, since it's made to order and it's been a traveling scam (so bad the dude managed to get *banned from eBay*, and EBAY PRACTICALLY NEVER BANS SCAMMERS) chances are many people wouldn't get their shit regardless of Sears finding out.  Even the two storefront reviews on Sears's site are one star, and one of them says they never got what they ordered.  Considering the glut of US MARINES CRYING EAGLE CONFEDERATE BELT BUCKLE type items and the fact that they are selling on Sears of all places makes me wonder if the dude behind this is doing that "get rich by ripping off tea party americans" thing that I'm too lazy and ethical to do myself.

Here's to hoping the people ordering do get their Dedede Dicks, at least.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 26, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Apparently someone on Something Awful bought the playing cards before they got taken off the website. They've been shipped already.



Those are going to sell for a fortune...


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2011)

So does anyone outside of the Internet give a shit yet?


----------



## Larry (Sep 26, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> So does anyone outside of the Internet give a shit yet?


No. :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2011)

Larry said:


> No. :/


Damn, that would've been funny on the news.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I thought it did too, but if you change your preferred country on the site to US then follow the link again, it shows.



No it doesn't. Someone needs to screencap this, if they haven't already. I did what you said and now I just see a robot.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> No it doesn't. Someone needs to screencap this, if they haven't already. I did what you said and now I just see a robot.





Xipoid said:


> *NSFW *
> 
> Screenshot, in case it does actually go down.



Check the first page.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 26, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Check the first page.



I think I liked it when I didn't know x.x


----------



## ryanleblanc (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG HOLY CRAP THATS DISTURBING!!!! I CANT BELIEVE THEY'RE SHIPPING TO 90 DIFFERENT COUNTRIES NOW!

Seriously though, I'm guessing they fixed whatever it was, and now I'll never know was the problem was...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 27, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> OMG HOLY CRAP THATS DISTURBING!!!! I CANT BELIEVE THEY'RE SHIPPING TO 90 DIFFERENT COUNTRIES NOW!
> 
> Seriously though, I'm guessing they fixed whatever it was, and now I'll never know was the problem was...



Holy shit 90? Thats already half the world....

I bet you Gaddafi bought some to scare away the rebels.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 28, 2011)

Epic fail. This is going to be made fun of by some toy guru on YouTube years down the road.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 28, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Epic fail. This is going to be made fun of by some toy guru on YouTube years down the road.


\
HI, MIKE MOZART HERE BRINGING YOU THE COOLEST TOYS OF YESTERDAY AND TODAY, AND TODAY I GOT SOME "QUESTIONABLE" PLAYING CARDS!


----------



## Bobskunk (Oct 5, 2011)

bumping with content

someone actually got their product and it's glorious

should have ordered that goddamn flask


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh yay, now they can resell it for hundreds of dollars on the internet!

Hilarious that one of them actually got shipped out.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 5, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> bumping with content
> 
> someone actually got their product and it's glorious
> 
> should have ordered that goddamn flask



You could serve chicken soup in that and it'd make it harder to spot how wrong it is. 

I'm still waiting for some wonderful coverage from Fox News.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> bumping with content
> 
> someone actually got their product and it's glorious
> 
> should have ordered that goddamn flask



Thats fucking amazing.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 5, 2011)

How in the blue fuck did that happen?!


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 5, 2011)

i just realized there are lots of countries in the world....
90....plus

can you imagine? thats so much mail


----------



## Sar (Oct 6, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> *NSFW *
> 
> Screenshot, in case it does actually go down.


 
How the fuck did the designers get this far without realising?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 6, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> bumping with content
> 
> someone actually got their product and it's glorious
> 
> should have ordered that goddamn flask


Now i'm jealous i didn't get one while i could


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 21, 2015)

Bobskunk said:


> bumping with content
> 
> someone actually got their product and it's glorious
> 
> should have ordered that goddamn flask



Still brilliant


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2015)

the internet

still funny after all these years


----------

